# how to figure out recurve draw length



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

you would just have to measure out in inches on a dowel rod say 30-32 inches. and put a nock on the end of it nad pull it to anchor. as far as pulling back i think that is more of a comfort and personal thing. i shoot mine from just past the corner of my mouth whiel my buddy kranks his back to his ear. but im not a true tradtional guy so maybe some of the more seasoned guys here can help you out a little better


----------



## St1ckman (Feb 14, 2011)

I just asked this question recently, this may help.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1483360


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Nock an arrow, draw the bow with the arrow and have someone mark the arrow at the berger hole(or the farthest point forward on the back of the grip)...now measure from the throat of the nock to the mark on the arrow shaft and add 1.75 inches....thats what length you are drawing too/ shooting at.


----------



## navajoninja (Apr 24, 2011)

okay well i did the cloths pin test and on my kids recurve the clothes pin stop at 27 inches from nock throat to the edge of the rest and the rest is 1 inch in front of the berger hole so basically 26" from nock throat to berger hole add the 1.75" and i get 27.75" as my draw length. does that sound about right to you guys, and i feel comfortable with my anchor but just in case its way to short, i had the tip of my index finger touching the corner of my mouth and the string resting on my knuckle closest to the tip of my finger.


----------



## navajoninja (Apr 24, 2011)

i was shooting with index above the arrow other two below by the way, that anchor seems alot higher than what i normally did with a compound anyway.


----------

